# I almost hit a child today & it's shaken me up (video). I Think I'll drive to work tomorrow.



## Mr_Kipling (8 Apr 2015)

I was on a cycle path witch I won't use again, Child on scooter coming towards me. I thought he saw me as his dad called to him and another cyclist had just passed them. child turns right into my line of travel about 3 meters ahead of me.  I walked most the way home after that. 
I think I will leave the bike at home for a few days. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEt8HjdwPJ8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Banjo (8 Apr 2015)

Don't beat yourself up you avoided the kid and kept it all friendly,
Personally I try not to use paths like that unless bimbling along slowly .
Ride to work tomorrow, the sooner you ride again the quicker you get your confidence back.


----------



## midlife (8 Apr 2015)

Good bit of riding there, much better than me as I tend to stare at the scenery!

Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (8 Apr 2015)

Ouch, that was a bit too close!

You said it yourself - you were going too fast really, but I'm sure you will be more cautious next time..

I regard all pedestrians (not just children) as being like sheep, rabbits, dogs or any other predictably unpredictable creature - if there is some way of them getting under your front wheel, they will try to!


----------



## dr snuggles (8 Apr 2015)

I don't use paths for that very reason. If you have to then slow down a bit otherwise use the road.


----------



## PK99 (8 Apr 2015)

Mr_Kipling said:


> I was on a cycle path witch I won't use again, Child on scooter coming towards me. I thought he saw me as his dad called to him and another cyclist had just passed them. child turns right into my line of travel about 3 meters ahead of me.  I walked most the way home after that.
> I think I will leave the bike at home for a few days.



Its the Easter Holidays! 
I was out on a 25 mile towpath and park pootle round Hampton court and back, there must have been at least 20 occasions when mum/kid/gran/grandad/dog(s)/dodleads wandered randomly across my path - good job i was in pootle mode!


----------



## Arrowfoot (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks for sharing OP. We can learn from this.


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Apr 2015)

Reflection is important, but you have to be two people.......

Look at the video and learn what you can from it

Now look at the video as another (detached) person

As above, there was fault, but also good responses and the outcome was acceptable


Before resorting to the car, asjk yourself whether the outcome would have been the same if the kid had come out in front ofthe car?


----------



## buggi (8 Apr 2015)

Whoa!! You live and learn. No harm done and you've now learned kids are as unpredictable as dogs. Could also of happened if you was in your car so a lesson to us all, whether driving or cycling, slow down when we see kids in case they come off their designated area. You'll automatically be more wary in future so don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Pale Rider (8 Apr 2015)

Near miss dealt with in an exemplary manner.

Far from being upset, you should be giving yourself a quiet pat on the back.

Well done.


----------



## NormanD (8 Apr 2015)

You handled that really well, first off you avoided hitting the child, so you had the foresight to anticipate something might happen, second you kept it really friendly, thirdly I'm sure you and the child both learned something from this.
Sure it might have shaken you up a little, but to stay off the bike?, you should applaud yourself, as many others would have been aggressive and handled the situation totally differently.
Try cycling along the Quayside here in Newcastle at lunch time, like lemmings they are 

Norm


----------



## DaveReading (8 Apr 2015)

Having been on both ends of cyclist/pedestrian encounters in the last year, I've reached the conclusion that shared-use paths are the Devil's work.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (8 Apr 2015)

I agree with the rest, you did good, if anything too nice, it was an odd thing for the child to do. I do hope his dad had a word with him.

Keep riding and smiling


----------



## gbb (8 Apr 2015)

Pale Rider said:


> Near miss dealt with in an exemplary manner.
> 
> Far from being upset, you should be giving yourself a quiet pat on the back.
> 
> Well done.


I thought that too. Very well dealt with. Thumbs up to you.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Apr 2015)

Ach, it happens, even to me, slow as I am.
I tend to stop well in advance, no problem as I'm cycling at 5mph anyway.
You were a bit faster, next time you'll go slower no doubt.
No need to take the car, spring has sprung, time to hop on the bike!


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2015)

Well handled.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2015)

http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/821...ed-Cambridge/story-26297028-detail/story.html

This story from today's evening news is of course skewed and is choc full of hyperbole, but as its in today's paper and the OP was today I thought I'd bring it to your attention.


----------



## surfdude (8 Apr 2015)

well stopped dude . i think the kid has learnt a lesson to . handled very nicely . if a cyclist ever runs me over i want it to be you


----------



## Racing roadkill (8 Apr 2015)

Kids on those ******g scooters. There are loads round my way. They always wobble all over the place, and usually wind up getting flattened / nearly flattened by cyclists / runners / skateboarders. It's not really the kids fault, more the gormless parents.


----------



## Dan B (8 Apr 2015)

What he said ^

Kid should learn that the faster vehicle always has priority and anyone going slowly should keep out of the way


----------



## Hip Priest (8 Apr 2015)

It's nice to see people being decent to each other. Well done OP.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Apr 2015)

well played.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

Dan B said:


> What he said ^
> 
> Kid should learn that *the faster vehicle always has priority and anyone going slowly should keep out of the way*



Yebbut why do those pesky cyclists not learn this when out cycling in the middle of the road??


----------



## Mr_Kipling (8 Apr 2015)

Thanks for the replies, it's given me a good boost in terms of getting on the bike tomorrow. I've watched my video 100 times and I still think I should have ridden slower. I sure will learn from this experience and keep my speed low on cycle paths like this one or avoid them altogether. I'm so glad I stopped in time. I've always thought I was a safe cyclist as I have been cycling for about 20 years. I now know that as a cyclist/driver I/we never stop learning, especially from our own near miss experiences.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Apr 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> http://www.cambridge-news.co.uk/821...ed-Cambridge/story-26297028-detail/story.html
> 
> This story from today's evening news is of course skewed and is choc full of hyperbole, but as its in today's paper and the OP was today I thought I'd bring it to your attention.



The Mail version is worse, and they too call it a hit and run when it was nothing of the kind.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

dr snuggles said:


> I don't use paths for that very reason. If you have to then slow down a bit otherwise use the road.





DaveReading said:


> Having been on both ends of cyclist/pedestrian encounters in the last year, I've reached the conclusion that shared-use paths are the Devil's work.



Ah, but I would rather *nearly* hit someone at a reasonably slow speed than be hit on the road at a much higher speed by a car/bus/truck that suddently veers into my path. There is no difference except for the size, weight and speed of what you are hitting.....


----------



## Gains84 (8 Apr 2015)

Wow well done on your reaction speed and keeping the f bombs to only 1 and then interaction with the kid really well defused!! 
Think you're being far too hard on yourself, as people have said the longer you leave riding again the more it can grow in the back of your mind into something worse, so get back out there tomorrow! Obviously I think you'll be slower on shared use paths now almost subconsciously but personally I think there is zero fault on your part in this.


----------



## Saluki (8 Apr 2015)

Great stop. Well done.
I nearly took out a kid on my way home from my ride yesterday. family were on the raised and kerbed footpath, I was going at around 9-10mph on the tarmacked cyclepath then the kid just ran out in front of me. Not sure how I stopped but I did. Kids owners were not as nice at the chap you encountered. I also did have a bit more space to stop in. Your stop was stunning!


----------



## Dan B (8 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yebbut why do those pesky cyclists not learn this when out cycling in the middle of the road??


Absolutely


----------



## Dave the Smeghead (8 Apr 2015)

Good stop and really well done. It was close though! Well handled with the child and his Dad too. Don't stop riding - with skills like that you should be teaching others too.


----------



## _aD (8 Apr 2015)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Thanks for the replies, it's given me a good boost in terms of getting on the bike tomorrow. I've watched my video 100 times and I still think I should have ridden slower. I sure will learn from this experience and keep my speed low on cycle paths like this one or avoid them altogether. I'm so glad I stopped in time. I've always thought I was a safe cyclist as I have been cycling for about 20 years. I now know that as a cyclist/driver I/we never stop learning, especially from our own near miss experiences.


This is one of the only redeeming posts in this entire thread. I am ashamed to be part of this community when so many people can say that it was not fully your responsibility. I recoiled at the video clip you posted. It disgusts me to read some replies saying pedestrian path users including children, all of who are under our duty of care as the more dangerous, should be blamed.

You were definitely using the path far too quickly. Neither the child nor the parents bear any responsibility _in this case_ as they have a reasonable expectation of safety and respect from other path users. However, with similar (brutal) honesty I sincerely applaud what you have taken from this incident, especially since you have been at it for 20 years. Similar length of time for myself. It's hard for us learn new lessons and take new approaches to routes and grades of path and it takes a better person to learn such lessons. Bravo.

Should I hand my "allowed to post on forums" license back to the management or will tearing it up be sufficient?


----------



## Thomk (8 Apr 2015)

Reminded me of this incident some time ago. The mother shouted for her children to stop and they did but I still expected the unexpected.

View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=XW4-mkBECZg

Young children are random little cyclones.


----------



## dr snuggles (8 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ah, but I would rather *nearly* hit someone at a reasonably slow speed than be hit on the road at a much higher speed by a car/bus/truck that suddently veers into my path. There is no difference except for the size, weight and speed of what you are hitting.....


In my experience cycling amongst the traffic is a lot more predictable than pedestrians ever are on a shared path. Accidents are always going to happen and I think if your going to ride at a decent pace like the op seems to be you should be off the path.
I should add that I'm not blaming the op in anyway and I thought he dealt with it admirably.


----------



## Thomk (8 Apr 2015)

_aD said:


> This is one of the only redeeming posts in this entire thread. I am ashamed to be part of this community when so many people can say that it was not fully your responsibility. I recoiled at the video clip you posted. It disgusts me to read some replies saying pedestrian path users including children, all of who are under our duty of care as the more dangerous, should be blamed.
> 
> You were definitely using the path far too quickly. Neither the child nor the parents bear any responsibility _in this case_ as they have a reasonable expectation of safety and respect from other path users. However, with similar (brutal) honesty I sincerely applaud what you have taken from this incident, especially since you have been at it for 20 years. Similar length of time for myself. It's hard for us leuarn new lessons and take new approaches to routes and grades of path and it takes a better person to learn such lessons. Bravo.
> 
> Should I hand my "allowed to post on forums" license back to the management or will tearing it up be sufficient?



I sort of agree with this but think the comments about responsibility are a little confused. The cyclist should bear full responsibility for not hitting the child. The parents should bear full responsibility for making good decisions on behalf of their young child and the child should be learning to act responsibility in these situations. I, as a parent of young cyclists, do not rely on others acting safely and respectfully although most do of course.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Apr 2015)

_aD said:


> Neither the child nor the parents bear any responsibility _in this case_ as they have a reasonable expectation of safety and respect from other path users.



that applies on the roads too. So, had the child veered onto the road and been struck by a driver unable to stop in time, you'd blame the driver?


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2015)

I wouldn't, no


----------



## _aD (8 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> that applies on the roads too. So, had the child veered onto the road and been struck by a driver unable to stop in time, you'd blame the driver?


I will try not to nit pick, as that doesn't further any discussion. I did word the following statement the way I did on purpose: "Neither the child nor the parents bear any responsibility _in this case_ as they have a reasonable expectation of safety and respect from other path users."

If the child was in an environment where they could easily have veered into the road then the parent has the responsibility to make sure they don't. Notwithstanding that, if a road user hits a child then it is the fault of the road user under all circumstances.


----------



## vickster (8 Apr 2015)

If a child runs into the road under the wheels of a car, really?!


----------



## _aD (8 Apr 2015)

Thomk said:


> I sort of agree with this but think the comments about responsibility are a little confused. The cyclist should bear full responsibility for not hitting the child. The parents should bear full responsibility for making good decisions on behalf of their young child and the child should be learning to act responsibility in these situations. I, as a parent of young cyclists, do not rely on others acting safely and respectfully although most do of course.


I agree that parents bear responsibility to instil common sense in their kids. I feel if more did, there'd be fewer instances where I've watched kids do similar things across my path. The parent has taken his son out in a safe space and isn't expected to micromanage what his son is doing. The boy's old enough not to be carried, walked next to or needing reins, in the environment the video is set, so there's little else Dad could have done. Kids will be kids - even the savvy ones. I'd like to add that I'd have told off my son if he did that. But after I'd given the cyclist a bloody good telling off.


----------



## _aD (8 Apr 2015)

vickster said:


> If a child runs into the road under the wheels of a car, really?!


Yes. The wheels should be turning sufficiently slowly such that they can stop turning before they go over a child. Or any person.


----------



## Dan B (8 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> that applies on the roads too. So, had the child veered onto the road and been struck by a driver unable to stop in time, you'd blame the driver?


Depends on why the driver was unable to stop. Was it a residential street, were the pavements busy, was the child showing any signs of being about to launch themselves into the road? Impossible to say without more information

On a shared use path, though, it's entirely clear. Pedestrians may wander where they will, and cyclists need to deal with it


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

dr snuggles said:


> In my experience cycling amongst the traffic is a lot more predictable than pedestrians ever are on a shared path. Accidents are always going to happen and I think if your going to ride at a decent pace like the op seems to be you should be off the path.
> I should add that I'm not blaming the op in anyway and I thought he dealt with it admirably.



Well I wouldn't prefer to be flattened by a lorry just because it was 'more predictable', accident or otherwise. 

As for speed, yeah, it can be a difficult one depending on location, circumstances, etc. I usually do slow down when I see people, it's a common courtesy (that said, I have a great network of paths here (mainly old railway tracks) that are nothing like that in the video. Certainly, early in the morning or during the winter when it is deserted, I have been known to time myself along certain sections , but I wouldn't do that if the place was full of people).

Oh yes, and the OP dealt with it probably better than I would have, well done!!


----------



## _aD (8 Apr 2015)

I think my attitude towards sensible cycling speeds is helped by the fact I often carry a fair bit of weight in my luggage, ride a mountain bike and always have a D-lock. 20mph is fast for me, 30mph is "Wow, I hit 30 today?". When you're hauling a lot it's quite nice to have a section or two of slow riding. I'm not sure if this skews my opinions on sensible speeds, or corrects them.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

_aD said:


> I think my attitude towards sensible cycling speeds is helped by the fact I often carry a fair bit of weight in my luggage, ride a mountain bike and always have a D-lock. 20mph is fast for me, 30mph is "Wow, I hit 30 today?". When you're hauling a lot it's quite nice to have a section or two of slow riding. I'm not sure if this skews my opinions on sensible speeds, or corrects them.



I have the opposite, I have a bike that just flies (I just carry a rucksack with me), so I can reach 30 before I have realised. It is all very well to say the cyclist was going too fast, but sometimes you forget/don't realise what sort of speed you are doing on the right bike until something like that happens and you are suddenly reminded. I imagine it is very easy to do. Also I don't know the nature of the path in the OP, but certainly paths are not lined with people just waiting to step in front of you, so if you go through a quiet section, you can get a bit complacent, so one has be careful.

Not that I am defending the OP in any way other than his excelent reaction.


----------



## glenn forger (8 Apr 2015)

_aD said:


> Yes. The wheels should be turning sufficiently slowly such that they can stop turning before they go over a child. Or any person.



sadly, that's not the reality.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> sadly, that's not the reality.



Ah yes, the people trying to do a Štrava Segment or similar in the middle of summer on a packed path


----------



## glenn forger (8 Apr 2015)

No, cos a cyclist hasn't killed a child on a shared-use path but drivers kill or seriously injure ten children every day. "There was nothing the driver could have done" is a familiar refrain.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Apr 2015)

_aD said:


> I'd like to add that I'd have told off my son if he did that. But after I'd given the cyclist a bloody good telling off.



And I would tell you off for not teaching your son not to step into the path of a moving vehicle going at ANY speed whilst probably profusely apologising at the same time!! 


.......Before riding off and going 'OHHHH!!' in a pained, cringed manner


----------



## Dan B (9 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> No, cos a cyclist hasn't killed a child on a shared-use path but drivers kill or seriously injure ten children every day. "There was nothing the driver could have done" is a familiar refrain.


It's exactly the same "I'm faster than you, get out of my way" mentality, just the kinetic energies are lower


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2015)

The parents were completely at fault, they should have made the child wear a magic juju flouro jacket, which would have protected him by allowing you to pass cleanly through him leaving no mark.

More seriously; I wouldn't have apologised, I'd have explained very pleasantly to the child and his Dad that unfortunately cyclists and peds are forced to share that path so it would be better for his health if he stayed to the right of that white line.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2015)

I like the way that you all responded. A lesson to all of us.


----------



## fossyant (9 Apr 2015)

Get quite a few things like this on the Fallowfield Loop. Only go quick when there is no-one about. Tuesday evening (left work early) was full of unpredictable kids and dogs. Fortunately I'd come to standstill and was crawling past when a dog and a tiny child ran into my path. 

Just remember to drop the speed when you see folk on shared paths


----------



## Col5632 (9 Apr 2015)

Really well dealt with, doubt I would have been so calm and due to crappy brakes there is no way I would have stopped as quickly as you did, I really wouldn't beat yourself up about it


----------



## glenn forger (9 Apr 2015)

I'm probably wrong but did anyone think the child looked cowed? He seems very meek and wary, almost as if he expected a whack.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Apr 2015)

Mr_Kipling said:


> Thanks for the replies, it's given me a good boost in terms of getting on the bike tomorrow. I've watched my video 100 times and I still think I should have ridden slower. I sure will learn from this experience and keep my speed low on cycle paths like this one or avoid them altogether. I'm so glad I stopped in time. I've always thought I was a safe cyclist as I have been cycling for about 20 years. I now know that as a cyclist/driver I/we never stop learning, especially from our own near miss experiences.



Initially I thought the cars were stationary traffic, explaining why you were on the path but seeing as they were parked, and given the speed I'd have been on the road there for safety.

As it goes, as has been said, you must have been anticipating the possible problem because of the speed you stopped. You do get those moments, you are riding with options, if you suddenly need to put one of those options in to action because of an sudden change in circumstances does the fact that it works without collision or injury mean you handled things exactly as intended, or you should have been doing more in the first place?

Anything that makes you think and re-evaluate has value, especially as no-one was hurt.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Apr 2015)

glenn forger said:


> I'm probably wrong but did anyone think the child looked cowed? He seems very meek and wary, almost as if he expected a whack.


Nope, at most a bit stunned, that was a lot of bike to suddenly be looming over him.


----------



## glenn forger (9 Apr 2015)

Yeah, probably, timid little lad.


----------



## mcshroom (9 Apr 2015)

I can't see the vid from here so I'm commenting in gereralities. 

Putting it simply cycle paths, segregated or not are not good for going quickly if there's anyone else about. I have a few nice off road tracks round here (parts of the C2C and Hadrians routes) and early in the morning with noone about I can go quickly down them, but as soon as there's anyone around I slow right down. Yes it's annoying to have to build up the pace again, but these are not high speed arterial routes, that's what roads are for.

Segregated paths are a poor idea in my book. The pedestrians are perfectly allowed on either side, so all it does is restrict the cyclist's positioning. It would be easier just to have general shared space paths.

Also I believe in presumed liability, and the general idea of the responsibility to ensure safety being mainly on the larger/faster vehicle's controller. As much as this is true for cars around bikes, exactly the same applies to a cyclist around other, more vulnerable path users such as pedestrians, dogs, kids on scooters, etc. Assume they are going to do something stupid and you are prepared for it when occasionally that happens.

Having said all that, it sounds like you dealt with the situation very well by all accounts on here. There's no point in getting angry about things. Please, don't let this incident put you off cycling, but just be more circumspect around other users.


----------



## Globalti (9 Apr 2015)

Does that change anything?


----------



## J1888 (9 Apr 2015)

No harm done, but those scooters are (IMO) generally a menace.

You get kids flying along the high road on these, parents nowhere in sight...


----------



## mjr (9 Apr 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Putting it simply cycle paths, segregated or not are not good for going quickly if there's anyone else about. I have a few nice off road tracks round here (parts of the C2C and Hadrians routes) and early in the morning with noone about I can go quickly down them, but as soon as there's anyone around I slow right down.


Is there anyone who you feel people riding bikes do have priority over? Do you have your manservant walking in front of your bike waving a red flag?

I have no problems riding fairly fast on paths, while still riding so I can stop within what I can see and reasonably expect to be clear - however, the paths are a lot better than that one in the video, which looks too narrow to use safely at much speed, with poor visibility to both sides: cars parked on one side - trees, benches and posts on the other. I can't believe that one's safe to 12mph or whatever the minimum design speed is supposed to be now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Apr 2015)

Col5632 said:


> Really well dealt with, doubt I would have been so calm and due to crappy brakes there is no way I would have stopped as quickly as you did, I really wouldn't beat yourself up about it



Or worse, braking so suddenly that you haven't time to unclip, so you then have a clipless moment..... Landing directly on the kid! 

I shouldn't jest, I know, sorry.



glenn forger said:


> I'm probably wrong but did anyone think the child looked cowed? He seems very meek and wary, almost as if he expected a whack.



I think when he realised, he expected to be hit, I know I would have, but afterwards, I think he was just a bit stunned as others have said and probably felt a bit stupid to boot!



mcshroom said:


> I can't see the vid from here so I'm commenting in gereralities.
> 
> Putting it simply cycle paths, segregated or not are not good for going quickly if there's anyone else about. I have a few nice off road tracks round here (parts of the C2C and Hadrians routes) and early in the morning with noone about I can go quickly down them, but as soon as there's anyone around I slow right down. Yes it's annoying to have to build up the pace again, but these are not high speed arterial routes, that's what roads are for.



Yeah I can have some nice speedy runs on paths when nobody is about (or at locations where you wouldn't reasonably expect anyone as others have said) it is like my own personal race track, but add pedestrians and it is different.

As an aside, people go on about having to slow down on tracks and what a pain it is, yah de yah de yah, but, on roads, you have to slow and often have to stop at junctions and lights anyway, so it is 6 and half a dozen to me.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> As an aside, people go on about having to slow down on tracks and what a pain it is, yah de yah de yah, but, on roads, you have to slow and often have to stop at junctions and lights anyway, so it is 6 and half a dozen to me.


Meh, paths tend to have extra junctions you need to give way to cross, driveways, crossings. Round this way they are interrupted everywhere the road would be and half a dozen times more to boot. Plus nowhere near as smooth or as flat most of the time. Hateful things. I'm yet to make progress on a path to anywhere near the degree I can on the road.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (9 Apr 2015)

Interesting! A lot of comments very similar to those thrown at cyclists by car drivers. Not sure it proves anything other than, that people do stupid things, don't anticipate, make any allowance for etc etc. Yes, we are much more vulnerable to damage by vehicles, but, it's not a great leap to equate this to a large adult belting along a 'shared use' path and almost taking out a kid. Way too fast for the conditions, no anticipation that with adults both sides of the track the lad could well move across. Enough said.......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Apr 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Meh, paths tend to have extra junctions you need to give way to cross, driveways, crossings. Round this way they are interrupted everywhere the road would be and half a dozen times more to boot. Plus nowhere near as smooth or as flat most of the time. Hateful things. I'm yet to make progress on a path to anywhere near the degree I can on the road.



Meh, here the paths are largely old railway tracks (tarmaced), so it is no problem. In fact, it occurs to me that by the time you have waited at lights, etc on the road, the time probably equals itself out.... In fact, often if the track is empty I would wager our paths are quicker than the road. Even the canal paths are probably comparable to the backroads that are full of cars, junctions, traffic lights, etc etc.

Not all cycletracks are born equal though of course and I vaguely dislike the canal tracks with their surface of tiny stones as a pose to the normal tarmac ones, but, they certainly are still ok, and the problem are my tires, not the track itself and the potential need to have drainage of the canal if it floods ayway.

It is all a question of geography here as for several miles, there are only one or two roads and at one point there is only one, the A82 (which I am NOT cycling on during the day, I don't care what anyone says, it is practically a motorway in all but name), so having a quality path makes perfect sense. Its just a pity there aren't more of them.


----------



## Sara_H (9 Apr 2015)

We've been for a walk on the Monsal Trail today (disused railway line - shared use for walkers, cyclists, scooterers, horse riders). Was quite shocked how fast and close some of the cyclists went whizzing by, totally inappropriate for the conditions.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Apr 2015)

I really will have to time all of this to see what is actually quicker some time!!


Up here, I think the whole cycling thing has still to come like it has in London and the south east, and combined with the smaller population (there are more people in London than in the whole of Scotland alone), there are a lot less people clogging up the paths anyway, so it generally is a lot nicer!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Apr 2015)

The main reason I think why I tend to be a bit protective of my local ones at least, is that I was reading a book a few years back now about a guy who was cycling about and climbing the highest peaks in each British county or something daft like that.

He had to cycle on my local bit at one point, and basically slagged a certain location that I know, saying how awful it all was, etc etc, conveniently forgetting to mention one or two vital points about why it is the way it is (maybe he cycled through with his eyes shut, it is pretty obvious why it is the way it is!!), and then went on to deride the whole path, yet again, forgetting to mention a few major points just because..... I don't know, maybe he was having a bad hair day or something.

People will read that, beleive it, take to the roads, p*ss the local drivers off, and guess who will get it in the neck long after he has danced back to Twattsville?
Yep, muggins here.....

Thanks! 

Doug, not still irked at all..... That said, the less people like him on the paths, the more I can have it to myself!! So, yeah, go away and leave me alone. Daffodil Off!!


----------



## coco69 (9 Apr 2015)

I think you did a great job missing the kid and a great job in reassuring him


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2015)

You done ok bud and a perfect controlled stop.

Thought this was a good effort too people let kids run free


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_iOJ_zvqqF8


----------



## Katherine (9 Apr 2015)

Children behave very unpredictably, especially on scooters!
Well done for stopping and for reassuring the child.
You just have to go slower when there are people about.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Apr 2015)

meta lon said:


> You done ok bud and a perfect controlled stop.
> 
> Thought this was a good effort too people let kids run free
> 
> ...




With that one, it is a blessing that the parent didn't go ballistic as I imagine could happen.


----------



## mjr (10 Apr 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Meh, paths tend to have extra junctions you need to give way to cross, driveways, crossings. Round this way they are interrupted everywhere the road would be and half a dozen times more to boot. Plus nowhere near as smooth or as flat most of the time. Hateful things. I'm yet to make progress on a path to anywhere near the degree I can on the road.


Yes, design and construction quality are crucial. West Norfolk has some good ones, OK width, smooth surfaces and priority at road crossings with good visibility, but we've also some horrors of narrow hand-laid washboard tarmac densely packed with blind driveway and over-the-shoulder side road junctions which are OK for small children going very slowly but not really safe for most people.

I've tested a nearby stretch at night and I can go about 10% faster on the A10 than on the best bit of the cycleway next to it which I think is because the road is smoother, worn by heavy vehicles more than the cycleway. However, in the daytime, I'd want to go about 100% faster than I usually ride because I'd have motor vehicles up my chuff for most of the ride, which isn't as fun. 

The times I have used the road, recently because of ice on the untreated cycleway and once because police had closed it to deal with a car crash that had overfilled, were unpleasant abuse- filled experiences. It's not because of the cycleway because I used to ride there before the cycleway was built and there was abuse then too.


----------



## benb (10 Apr 2015)

meta lon said:


> You done ok bud and a perfect controlled stop.
> 
> Thought this was a good effort too people let kids run free
> 
> ...




Here's a tip: always aim behind them if you can. They are much more likely to keep going than to double back.
Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Dan B (10 Apr 2015)

benb said:


> Here's a tip: always aim behind them if you can. They are much more likely to keep going than to double back.


Very good tip. I do this all the time when I'm skating and don't have the same stopping power as a bicycle does


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Apr 2015)

mjray said:


> Yes, design and construction quality are crucial. West Norfolk has some good ones, OK width, smooth surfaces and priority at road crossings with good visibility,



Probably similar to ours.

The thing that annoys me though is that the crap ones give the rest a bad name and then people get an 'attitude' about them, just like in that book I mentioned before. The guy slagged off my local paths seemingly just for the sake of it.



> but we've also some horrors of narrow hand-laid washboard tarmac densely packed with blind driveway and over-the-shoulder side road junctions which are OK for small children going very slowly but not really safe for most people.
> 
> I've tested a nearby stretch at night and I can go about 10% faster on the A10 than on the best bit of the cycleway next to it which I think is because the road is smoother, worn by heavy vehicles more than the cycleway. However, in the daytime, I'd want to go about 100% faster than I usually ride because I'd have motor vehicles up my chuff for most of the ride, which isn't as fun.
> 
> The times I have used the road, recently because of ice on the untreated cycleway and once because police had closed it to deal with a car crash that had overfilled, were unpleasant abuse- filled experiences. It's not because of the cycleway because I used to ride there before the cycleway was built and there was abuse then too.



I was looking at the A82 between Dumbarton and Bowling and then Bowling to the Erskine Bridge today (the corresponding path which admittedly is on the canal path from Bowling onwards), and the reason why I personally think th A82 is slower compared to certain sections of my local path is because

A - The surface of the road is slightly rougher (newly laid I think) as a pose to the (largely) smooth surface of the path (I don't know when it was last paved, but I haven't seen it being done in years).

But, just as crucially:

B - On the cycle track, you are largely surrounded by trees, walls, a railway track, a river, a canal etc. The enclosed nature of it probably gives it the impression of speed as a pose to the roads with its openness. I have never felt faster on the A82, something no doubt reenforced by me knowing I am the slowest thing about.

I genuinely will need to get a helmet cam and time the two so I can present my 'findings'


----------



## mcshroom (10 Apr 2015)

Right finally had a chance to see the video. Can I just say that was very well handled @Mr_Kipling. Well done


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Apr 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Right finally had a chance to see the video. Can I just say that was very well handled @Mr_Kipling. Well done



'He reacted quicker than a shaft of lightning'


----------



## Ticktockmy (13 Apr 2015)

Dogs on those long invisible leads are fun as well, when the owner is on one side of the path and the dog is sniffing around in the bushes on the other side.


----------



## Arrowfoot (14 Apr 2015)

A cycle path next to Pedestrian path separated by white line or a narrow boundary is as dangerous as they come. Better to have single wide path. Urban planners are now realising this and now putting cycle paths well away from pedestrians paths. 

It just not the kids and pets, its the joggers and fitness conscious walkers that prefer the cycle path. I rather take the road.


----------



## mjr (14 Apr 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> A cycle path next to Pedestrian path separated by white line or a narrow boundary is as dangerous as they come. Better to have single wide path. Urban planners are now realising this and now putting cycle paths well away from pedestrians paths.
> 
> It just not the kids and pets, its the joggers and fitness conscious walkers that prefer the cycle path. I rather take the road.


I think it doesn't matter whether they're white-lined or separate: unless they're side by side next to the road with the cycling bit nearest the carriageway, some people will walk on the cycleway and some will ride on the footpaths, for various reasons. 

Otherwise, wide paths with sharing signs seem as good as it gets. Ring bells and most people share nicely. There are a few obstructive nits, but a nit on foot is less dangerous than a motorised nit.


----------



## Eagone (16 Apr 2015)

Well handled from a stopping point of view and dealing with the kid and his father.
I wish more had the same decorum and attitude.
Hope your now back on your bike.


----------



## Sandra6 (16 Apr 2015)

Pfft, disappointing, I was expecting blood splattered pavement and a tire tread to the face at the very least. 
I've hit my own children harder when cycling 
You won't go so fast next time and you'll be ready for them. 
Although your reflexes were fairly lightning as it is.


----------



## NormanD (16 Apr 2015)

Sandra6 said:


> Pfft, disappointing, I was expecting blood splattered pavement and a tire tread to the face at the very least.



Spoken like a true Northerner


----------



## kelvecion (17 Apr 2015)

Well pulled up.


----------



## Puddles (18 Apr 2015)

Mr_Kipling said:


> I was on a cycle path witch I won't use again, Child on scooter coming towards me. I thought he saw me as his dad called to him and another cyclist had just passed them. child turns right into my line of travel about 3 meters ahead of me.  I walked most the way home after that.
> I think I will leave the bike at home for a few days.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XEt8HjdwPJ8&feature=youtu.be




Live in a quiet road area and you have lots of people doing this when you are on the road... usually an older "child" who just steps of the pavement infront of you as traffic is so light, attached to some device with headphones and despite me at the time having a small child playing harmonica loudly or the pair of us singing, they neither see nor hear you and simply step right in front of you. 

Get back in the saddle! The first time this happened to me I was so glad Bertha's brakes were tiptop to stop the road train (Heavy dutchie bike, heavy trailer - filled with picnic & child, heavy me) before we hit them I swear we nearly ended up stood on end , it nearly required clean knickers! 

You cycle and learn.. I have recently learned I can dismount a moving bicycle whilst simultaneously grabbing the plasters and wipes when my 4 year old skids and comes off her bike and screams (she does not normally say anything just dusts herself down and gets back on) when I had just registered passing a big patch of broken glass... I have also learned going round a corner on a cycle path horizontally with a wee hoo attached containing a small child is not the best but I can remove myself and then lift quite a few kilos of bike, weehoo and chilld back into a vertical position in seconds and check and unclip said child (whose only response was I don't want to do that again Mummy) whilst one leg is leaking red stuff (that stopped traffic!)

I will admit I had wobbly legs the next time we went out after the last incident but I also knew if I didn't "get back in the saddle" it would become a big teeth gnashing monster in my head. Chalk it up to experience no one was hurt and be more careful around the unpredictable little beasts next time.


----------



## clay_bs7 (19 Apr 2015)

Just wanted to chime in and say you handled that perfectly.


----------

